# is it possible to print flock on fleece jackets



## shane (Mar 28, 2007)

hi
i want to print flock on fleece jackets and i dont have any experince with it. is it possible to do with my heat press?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Are you looking to cut and heat press flock onto fleece or are you looking to print on flock, then press it onto fleece?

I'm not sure about printing on flock but you can cut flock on a vinyl cutter and press it onto fleece...


----------



## shane (Mar 28, 2007)

hi
i want to cut the flock and heat press it to the fleece jacket, not to print on the flock. so i understand from you it is ok.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

The only other thing you might want to clarify would be your definition of 'fleece'. If you are referring to fleece like is used for sweatshirts, absolutely you can cut and heat press flock onto it. We do it all the time.

If you are referring to what is sometimes called 'fashion fleece' or 'polar fleece', ie the real fuzzy stuff, I wouldn't but you could try it - it's so fuzzy/puffy that I would think it would be hard to get the flock to stay in place.


----------



## shane (Mar 28, 2007)

i dont mean regular sweatshirt, i think it is the second one you mentioned, the fuzzy/puffy one. you can see it when you search on google photos with 'fleece jacket'
fleece jacket - çéôåù úîåðåú á-Google

so i guess ill just have to try it...


----------



## iat (Aug 28, 2008)

I have problems with this, flock is only material which works but fleece jacket melts in heat press. It's not so fuzzy/puffy after press. I use 160°C and 16sec.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't think it will work, mostly because of the texture of polar type fleece. It does not have a smooth surface, so there is not enough surface area available for the vinyl to adhere to -- it will "float" on top of the fibers rather than adhere to it.


----------



## shane (Mar 28, 2007)

deChez said:


> I don't think it will work, mostly because of the texture of polar type fleece. It does not have a smooth surface, so there is not enough surface area available for the vinyl to adhere to -- it will "float" on top of the fibers rather than adhere to it.


i also think that would be the problem. ill have to try it and see, i just dont have one now.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Yep, I've done some for a soccer team, no problems with fleece, just watch temp is not too hot.


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes you will want to test the fleece first in the heat press
Some will melt, some will matte right down and can't be "fluffed: back
And some will print OK 
Used the least amount of temperature and pressure you can get away with.
The bulk fleece you get a places like Walmart in the craft department are really bad.


----------



## essentialdj (Dec 20, 2007)

I heard of a tip or two... 

One was that you place the fleece to have the flock applied to on the heat press, place cut flock onto garment then before pressing get an old pieve of fleece and place it between the cut flock and the hot plate, effectively you are sandwiching the flock between fleeces... Then as already mentioned use as little pressure and heat as you can get away with... Always try on scrap material before taking anyones word for it.... 

Also if you find that the fleece is less fluffy after the press i found by taking selloptape or bronw tape over the areas brings back the fluff alot if not completely.... Duck Tape can also be used (becareful with this as it is strong tho.) 

Let me know how you get on...

Good luck


----------



## REP U (Mar 31, 2010)

Progeny said:


> Yep, I've done some for a soccer team, no problems with fleece, just watch temp is not too hot.


Hi Lee. What temp did you use as im also having a problem doing this did you use an off cut of fleece as well?


----------



## printzuk (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi there
After alot of playing around doing this this is how we do it succesfully
Temp 174 press time 21 Degrees
Lay fleece onto press position flock logos and lay over the full press area a piece of sweatshirt with the fleece of the sweatshirt facing down.
The flock sticks perfect and we fluff the fleece up with brown tape which is placed over the flat area and quickly ripped back to lift the pile.
Perfect job!!!!!


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

This was an interesting discussion...

I also thought it cannot be done and if you say it was a perfect job then I will have to test on my own. I have lots of cut polar fleece in my shop... LOL


----------

